# Games on ssd(c300) stutter



## Wijkert (Mar 6, 2011)

I have recently installed a c300 64GB ssd as a bootdrive. Since it is not that large I can only put a couple of games on there besides Windows and program files. So far I have had 3 games installed on this ssd: Napoleon Total War, Torchlight and the Guardian of Light. Napoleon runs fine and loads faster, but the other two seem to suffer from some stuttering especially the Guardian of Light. This stutter seems to occur roughly every minute or so and lasts for about one second in which everything including controls seem to freeze. When I transfer those installs to my Spinpoint those stutters seem to be gone. I have searched via Google to solve this problem, but could't find it. Using SSD Tweaker did't make a difference. I run CrystalDiskMark, but the results seem to be what I was expecting performance wise.





EDIT: Removing my OC's did't solve this problem.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2011)

If you don't have it there already, move your pagefile to a partition on the Samsung drive.


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you don't have it there already, move your pagefile to a partition on the Samsung drive.



Moving the pagefile from the ssd to the spinpoint did't solve the stuttering. Thanks for the tip though, since it did save 4gb on the ssd.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2011)

update the drive firmware


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> update the drive firmware



It already has the latest firmware(0006).


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2011)

have you ran the windows experience index yet as win7 uses that to setup your software enviroment ie in your case switch off hybernate , superfetch indexing and defragging on the ssd though i had to manually set at least the pagefile myself so their worth a check


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> have you ran the windows experience index yet as win7 uses that to setup your software enviroment ie in your case switch off hybernate , superfetch indexing and defragging on the ssd though i had to manually set at least the pagefile myself so their worth a check



Yes I have and these are the results:





They seem normal, right? Hybernate, superfetch indexing and defragging are indeed off.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 6, 2011)

ive noticed a little bit of the same thing for me in bc2. I will look up in the air and the rockets that fly around and helicopters all stutter across the screen.


----------



## CBRworm (Mar 6, 2011)

I've heard people mention that if you are using a Marvell controller with it that you should change the drivers to the standard MSahci drivers.

I run three of these drives and I have had no problems with two of them.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you turn off indexing, defrag, superfetch, etc?


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 6, 2011)

CBRworm said:


> I've heard people mention that if you are using a Marvell controller with it that you should change the drivers to the standard MSahci drivers.
> 
> I run three of these drives and I have had no problems with two of them.



I have not changed the ahci drivers, so probably are using the MS ones. You say that 2 of your three drives work fine? What about the third one?



erocker said:


> Did you turn off indexing, defrag, superfetch, etc?



Yes I have.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wijkert said:


> I have not changed the ahci drivers, so probably are using the MS ones. You say that 2 of your three drives work fine? What about the third one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have.



where do you turn off superfetch. I had indexing turned on for me. i just turned it off.


----------



## CBRworm (Mar 7, 2011)

Wijkert said:


> I have not changed the ahci drivers, so probably are using the MS ones. You say that 2 of your three drives work fine? What about the third one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have.



The third one has always been flaky, a bad sector will appear then the drive goes offline if I try to access it - which usually results in a total hang or BSOD.  To bring the drive back I have to wipe it completely and let it mark it as bad, than I can restore the previous backup from before that cell went bad.


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> where do you turn off superfetch. I had indexing turned on for me. i just turned it off.



Start services.msc, scroll to and doubleclick on superfetch. Use dropdown menu to disable this service and click on 'stop' to disable it right away.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wijkert said:


> Start services.msc, scroll to and doubleclick on superfetch. Use dropdown menu to disable this service and click on 'stop' to disable it right away.



i did it in regedit


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

The explanation is kinda simple. The SATA interface is over saturated and a buffer underrun occurs.


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 8, 2011)

Praetorian said:


> The explanation is kinda simple. The SATA interface is over saturated and a buffer underrun occurs.



Do you know of any solution to this problem?


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 8, 2011)

Very tough question if you don't have a SATA 3.0 interface....


----------



## Wijkert (Mar 8, 2011)

Praetorian said:


> Very tough question if you don't have a SATA 3.0 interface....



Sure, but why would a game run fine on a 'slow' hdd and stutter on a sata 2 interface?


----------

